# brand new to this..



## caninthecountry (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello all from Newburyport MA. Just deciding to do this over the next year or so and what a great find this forum is. Anyone who can point me in the right direction on how best to use this site will be most appreciated. I'd like to hear from anyone already living in the country in Canada. Not sure where to even begin to look, but am in my mid-50's and do corporate transcription from home and would like to continue there with some new clients as well. Myself and my cat, Smokey, that's it, and would love a chance next spring to visit up there just for a look see, any takers for a temporary boarding, on a fun loving, woman looking for a new home - no cat this time around. Also, besides a passport and temporary visa, advice on what else I should look into would be great! I look forward more than you know to this move, peace, tranquility in a beautiful countryside - - not too remote, still need food and hair cuts... Also, would love to rent a small cabin....always loved the idea. Thanks ahead of time, look forward to new friends and contacts. J


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I've moved your post to the Canadian forum where you'll get more replies to your questions. 

If you have general questions try doing a search on the forum first to see if they have been answered before and if not ask a question and hopefully you'll get a reply 

Regards,
Karen
P.S I live in Australia now (moved from the UK) so I can't help


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

As a US citizen you can live up to 6 months in Canada no problem. If you are working on line they do not even need to know. Good way to check things out. You have to return to the US to apply for immigration.


----------

